# Surefire L1 vs. John Deere **Wow**



## nauss (May 8, 2007)

I lost my Surefire L1 in the yard last night. Got up to this story.

I call it "Surefire L1 vs John Deere"

Running with the dogs in the yard just having a good time. I notice that my Surefire L1 is missing that evening. I figured that it came off while working in the yard earlier in the day. I clip it in my pocket and this has happened numerous times. Twice I have almost mowed over it under similar circumstances but my uncle got it today before I got up. 
It seems that "Mr. Up at Dawn" over hear, deciding to mow, strikes again.

I'll have to go to the local dealer and see if the head will work still.
It shoved the glass about 1/4 inch back into the head but didn't break or crack. Not even a stratch. 

Might be a good "Surefire TrueStory" if I can get a battery in it and/or get the head to light.




























Its alive!! Frankenlight lives!


----------



## sawlight (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 vs. John Deere*

Did he hit it, back up, and hit it again? That is harsh!!!

I hope thats not one of the new JD mowers with the counter rotating blades, because if it is you are buing a new belt for it as well!! $50 belt, $50 pluss to put it on!!


----------



## SCblur (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 vs. John Deere*

WOW, I think that's the most 'jacked up' surefire I've ever seen. I would expect a mower to do a number on a light, but daaaannnnggg. As tough as they make lights, I guess aluminum is still just aluminum. Nice story, sorry about your L1. Or is this a good thing (new L1? wink, wink)


----------



## GarageBoy (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 vs. John Deere*

Whoa..that was SERIOUS damage..I don't think you can do that if you tried anyother way


----------



## jumpstat (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 vs. John Deere*

Work Hazard !...never mind as you said the new creed L1 coming out soon...


----------



## Manzerick (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 vs. John Deere*

FS: Surefire L1



Hi Folks,


I have a Surefire L1 for sale with a few light character marks :lolsign:

__________________________________________________________


Wow!!! I have never seen one so bad!!! I give it a 10!!!


----------



## nauss (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 vs. John Deere*



sawlight said:


> Did he hit it, back up, and hit it again? That is harsh!!!
> 
> I hope thats not one of the new JD mowers with the counter rotating blades, because if it is you are buing a new belt for it as well!! $50 belt, $50 pluss to put it on!!



The mower works fine. 

He felt really bad about it. I looked for over two hours last night at around 1:30am. Cold, wet ground and no L1. I went out today and he hit it about 20 feet from where I looked 5 times that night. Just meant to be.

Hey, if anybody feels bad enough, send your old flashlights to:

Lance Davis
7804 Tazewell Pike
Corryton, TN 37721


If you request, I'll make sure and have my uncle mow over them too. 
Hey, might be a good section for this forum. "John Deere vs. XXXXX" 
You send em and I'll mow em.


----------



## ScooterBug (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 vs. John Deere*

nice pictures. this will remind me to be REAL carefull on the mower from now on. sorry about your light


----------



## Size15's (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 vs. John Deere*

Impressive! :bow:

I'd certainly suggest giving SureFire a call and explaining what happened.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 vs. John Deere*

WOW! That would really suck!  

You know, those pics would *REALLY* fit in on this thread:


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/143676


You may have the most beat-up light on there, if you decide to post on that thread! :naughty:


----------



## Elton (May 9, 2007)

geez that flashlight got owned by the Deere for sure i guess its true nothing stops a Deere


----------



## Long John (May 9, 2007)

Wowww, your light looks bad

But did you took a look underneath the John Deere, perhaps it looks yet worse:lolsign:

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## TORCH_BOY (May 9, 2007)

WoW it took a real beating


----------



## nauss (May 9, 2007)

Elton said:


> geez that flashlight got owned by the Deere for sure i guess its true nothing stops a Deere


+1


----------



## Pumaman (May 9, 2007)

hey bro, grew up right around you(clapps chapel rd). great pics. love that it still works.


----------



## Bonez (May 9, 2007)

Kind of reminds me of the youtube series "will it blend"..... if I wasn't at work I would find the linky.


In this case though, its "will it mow!!"

I can't believe that it is in one piece


----------



## MarNav1 (May 9, 2007)

Surefire has got to want that light! Tell em you'll trade for a new one. If that doesn't
speak quality at least in this case, I don't know what will!


----------



## Illum (May 9, 2007)

Bonez said:


> Kind of reminds me of the youtube series "will it blend"..... if I wasn't at work I would find the linky.


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=will+it+blend&search=Search

Im surprised...oo:
I've never seen anything this bad, I mean jeez, with the blade cutting into the body and all, did the battery vent?


----------



## DM51 (May 9, 2007)

Amazing! Surefire will pay you $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for it...


----------



## Ctechlite (May 9, 2007)

You know what this really means right? You need to get and use a lanyard attached to your person somewhere so it does not fall in the grass again!


----------



## Patriot (May 9, 2007)

Pure Mangleage!! I just made that word up...but it seemed to fit.

Sorry about your light. I'd be bummed even if it was a cool for it to go.


----------



## TrevorNasko (May 9, 2007)

Holy wow thats one of the most messed up lights ive ever seen! I second (or third or fourth) contacting surefire and telling your story. I also suggest buying a cetacea lanyard for yourself from berkeley point. http://www.berkeleypoint.com/products/tethers/mct1.html


----------



## carrot (May 9, 2007)

http://www.willitblend.com/

Sweet pics, too bad about the light, but now you have an excuse to buy a couple more... "for traumatic experience recovery."


----------



## mchlwise (May 9, 2007)

Yeah. Lanyard... definitely lanyard. /rainman



I've ALWAYS got my lights clipped with a Berkely Point clip onto a piece of paracord securely attached to my lowerbody apparel (whatever that happens to be at the time - pants, shorts, jammies, etc.), just in case.


----------



## ADDICTED2LITE (May 9, 2007)

If Aluminum holds up this good, maybe its a good thing Surefire doesn't use steel or Titanium, LOL


----------



## mossyoak (May 9, 2007)

how did you find all the pieces?


----------



## Dutch (May 9, 2007)

As said, I wouldn't be surprised if Surefire traded you a new light for yours.

Call 'em!

You just might be their new magazine ad!

Dutch


----------



## nauss (May 9, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=will+it+blend&search=Search
> 
> Im surprised...oo:
> I've never seen anything this bad, I mean jeez, with the blade cutting into the body and all, did the battery vent?



Not that I can tell. The tube looks like new inside. It must have ejected the battery before it jacked the tube up.

I was really amazed that the head still worked. The body has a rattle so I guess something is loose. Amazine quality though. I'll never get another brand light! Well, almost never. Broke down and got an LED 3D Mag that is pretty good for a present. My uncle can't miss the mag in the yard I don't think!


----------



## nauss (May 9, 2007)

mossyoak said:


> how did you find all the pieces?



My poor uncle did before I was even up. I looked and couldn't find any more pieces. Guess if Surefire really wants it for an ad I'll break out the old metal detector.


----------



## nauss (May 9, 2007)

Pumaman said:


> hey bro, grew up right around you(clapps chapel rd). great pics. love that it still works.



Yup, grew up in Gibbs Estates on Tina Maria Drive.


----------



## skillet (May 9, 2007)

That is the saddest thing I have seen for a few days..... :sigh: 


Gordon Berry aka:skillet


----------



## boosterboy (May 9, 2007)

I think you just started a new trend.

1. guy goes out to buy surefire light
2. guy wants the latest updated version of his surefire
3. guy sends it to friend who is attending a combat training excercise
4. friend "accidently" lets surefire light survive a mortar excercise
5. send light back to surefire
6. gets the latest version of his light
7. everybody wins!:laughing:


----------



## nauss (May 9, 2007)

boosterboy said:


> I think you just started a new trend.
> 
> 1. guy goes out to buy surefire light
> 2. guy wants the latest updated version of his surefire
> ...



+1


----------



## AndyTiedye (May 10, 2007)

I'm looking over My dead SureFire
that Got Hit by the Power Mower


----------



## nauss (May 10, 2007)

AndyTiedye said:


> I'm looking over My dead SureFire
> that Got Hit by the Power Mower


ha


----------



## nauss (May 11, 2007)

Called Surefire today.


----------



## n4zov (May 11, 2007)

Maybe Surefire could use it to illustrate an "exploded view" of the L1.


----------



## nauss (May 16, 2007)

Got a phone call yesterday. Very nice fellow.


----------



## DM51 (May 16, 2007)

$$$???


----------



## Codeman (May 16, 2007)

Crap...

Looks like I gotta move...

Having a flashlighting eating John Deere within 3 miles is too close for comfort...


----------



## Manzerick (May 16, 2007)

This is still amazing!


I get a goods laugh lookin at the pics!!!


----------



## Katdaddy (May 16, 2007)

nauss said:


> Not that I can tell. The tube looks like new inside. It must have ejected the battery before it jacked the tube up.
> 
> I was really amazed that the head still worked. The body has a rattle so I guess something is loose. Amazine quality though. I'll never get another brand light! Well, almost never. Broke down and got an LED 3D Mag that is pretty good for a present. My uncle can't miss the mag in the yard I don't think!


 
Doesn't look like he missed the Surefire!!


----------



## nauss (May 16, 2007)

Codeman said:


> Crap...
> 
> Looks like I gotta move...
> 
> Having a flashlighting eating John Deere within 3 miles is too close for comfort...



Where do you live? Guess it is either Knox or Union Counties.

Yeah, PLEASE STAY AWAY! It has a mind of its own. 

Too much "blood" has been shed. RIP dear L1.

The people at Surefire are a pleasure to speak with too.
Very professional and courteous.


----------



## Codeman (May 16, 2007)

Back towards Halls a couple of miles.


----------



## KDOG3 (May 16, 2007)

Ooof. that hurts just to look at!


----------



## DM51 (May 17, 2007)

nauss, please check your PMs - I sent you one yesterday.


----------



## nauss (May 17, 2007)

SureFire is sending me a replacement free of charge. The man handling my return is very nice and fast to reply to my emails!

Not only are SureFire lights the best, their people are too.

I'll never own another brand torch!


----------



## GreySave (May 17, 2007)

<< SureFire is sending me a replacement free of charge. >>


Not to take this thread in another direction, but......THAT is a big part of the reason that so many SureFire owners are so loyal. One could argue that you pay for at least one replacement light when you purchase the original, but...look at what this light went through and the head still worked. Not too shabby in my book. Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Patriot (May 17, 2007)

nauss said:


> SureFire is sending me a replacement free of charge. The man handling my return is very nice and fast to reply to my emails!
> 
> Not only are SureFire lights the best, their people are too.
> 
> I'll never own another brand torch!


 
Whoa!! good deal nauss.  They sure took great care of you. I'm glad that you're going to get a replacement.


----------



## DM51 (May 17, 2007)

All that’s needed now is for John Deere to send your uncle a new tractor, to replace the one he wrecked trying to chew up a Surefire.


----------



## cave dave (May 17, 2007)

Suggestion: Put some reflective tape on your lights. I recommend blue as it stands out from other reflections. 
If you drop it in the grass you just have to wait for dark and shine around another light, a headlamp works best.

I found a titanium tent stake in my grass this way and I didn't even know I had left it out there. I was flashlight testing and saw an odd glow in the grass.


----------



## nauss (May 17, 2007)

cave dave said:


> Suggestion: Put some reflective tape on your lights. I recommend blue as it stands out from other reflections.
> If you drop it in the grass you just have to wait for dark and shine around another light, a headlamp works best.
> 
> I found a titanium tent stake in my grass this way and I didn't even know I had left it out there. I was flashlight testing and saw an odd glow in the grass.



Good idea!


----------



## litho123 (May 17, 2007)

AndyTiedye said:


> I'm looking over My dead SureFire
> that Got Hit by the Power Mower


 
:lolsign: I love it!

... but you need to finish singing the song...

  

I'm looking over
my dead Surefire
that got hit
by the power mower.

One gouge is shiny
the bezel is bent
it's finish is blemished
the tailcap just went.


----------



## nauss (May 17, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> Whoa!! good deal nauss.  They sure took great care of you. I'm glad that you're going to get a replacement.



Thanks! Me too. I'll wear the hat when it gets here. In case of another flying SureFire.


----------



## nauss (May 17, 2007)

DM51 said:


> All that’s needed now is for John Deere to send your uncle a new tractor, to replace the one he wrecked trying to chew up a Surefire.


You think they'll bite?!? The mowe sure did.


----------



## bombelman (May 21, 2007)

Bonez said:


> Kind of reminds me of the youtube series "will it blend"..... if I wasn't at work I would find the linky.


Will it mow... ?

Are you keeping the head ?


----------



## lightemup (Jun 2, 2007)

And people ask why we pay that much for surefires.

"IF IT BREAKS, THEY FIX IT" full stop. Love it.

BTW nice work with the destruction! Indeed RIP little L1


----------



## carrot (Jun 2, 2007)

I *love* Will It Blend? http://www.willitblend.com/


----------



## DUQ (Sep 19, 2009)

Just bumping this one up for people that haven't seen it.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Sep 20, 2009)

DUQ said:


> Just bumping this one up for people that haven't seen it.



Read it before, still worth reading again. Kudos to SF!


----------



## Search (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## divine (Sep 20, 2009)

It looks like that L1 just needed a new tailcap.


----------



## bob4apple (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm wondering why the mower was set to cut the grass
that low- you got a golf course back there?!?

My mower is set for 4 inches, so most of my lights are safe,
as well as most of the frogs, too.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 20, 2009)

It probably wasn't laying flat on the ground...was likely propped up on the grass blades just enough for the Deere to grab it.


----------



## Search (Sep 21, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> It probably wasn't laying flat on the ground...was likely propped up on the grass blades just enough for the Deere to grab it.



Yea if that light managed to slid perfectly down through the grass it's a little too slick.

It would definitely have set on top of the grass.


----------



## DimmerD (Sep 22, 2009)

Hmm, anyone else get a "adult finder" popup after clicking on one of his pics?

Surefire will replace it...I think.


----------

